# honda 1132



## Rifboy (Nov 7, 2010)

I've always wanted to be in at the beginning of a new forum...
A quick intro, Im a 48 year old motor-head from RI, I have made my living maintaining cars and now (last year) I am the very happy owner of a Honda 1132 TAS.

The 1132 is my first snow removal device that is bigger than a shovel and I love it! I bought it early last season when we where snowed in and it was the last machine left in any dealer showroom within a couple hundred miles. Obviously I was not in a position to haggle price! But hey, it was the size I wanted, the brand was high on my list and it was there. Next thing I knew it was home making short work of all that snow on my gravel driveway.

Between my shop and my home it gets a good workout. Easy starting, unbelievable ability to throw snow, no problems at all! I do keep looking at the handles and thinking that I'd like to modify the height to better suit my 6'3" body but I haven't done anything yet. I'll take lots of pictures if I decide to take on that project. Other than that I'm as happy with this machine as I can be and I'm actually looking forward to snow again for the first time in years! Video to come this winter.

Rifboy


----------



## gd9704 (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice machine, and welcome to the forum. Definitely beats a shovel!


----------



## Rifboy (Nov 7, 2010)

Why thank you! I'm glad to see this forum begin.I hope it grows as winter begins and snowblowers become more of a regular part of life again.
See ya in the snow.
Rifboy


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey RifBoy... I'm new here today as I've got a problem with my HS1132. It's about 5 years old and now is "surging" like crazy.... at full throttle the engine goes VROOM-VROOM-VROOM.... I've done a lot of internet searching and think I've found the problem....(s).. She is running lean, due to a gas restriction....I can stop the surging by pulling choke partway out..

1...Apparently the carb on these are "unadjustable" and the air flow needle valve is plastic and glued in place at the factory... you can not remove it without breaking it and installing a new one... This valve plugs easily if you are not EXTREMELY careful with your gas cleanliness... Use a filter to fill her....

2...They do not like CORN GAS.. they will not warrant any carb issues if you use and more than 10% Ethenol....

I'll warn you...use very clean gas and stay away from corn gas if you can....!!

I'm getting a new needle valve this week and will change it out and clean the carb, but I think things will be fine then.....

Just a warning... Good luck guys...

James


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I had a Honda Clone engine that was that way and I fixed it by removing the jets and opening them with torch tip cleaner files.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

seafoam has done a good job of keeping my carbs clean over the years


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Rifboy all you can say is it is a Honda.


----------

